# Off to another estate auction this weekend



## mickri (Feb 23, 2021)

This one has some interesting stuff.  Do I need a power hacksaw?  Rust included no charge.  Or a big press.  This would be yard art at its finest.  No place to put it inside.




	

		
			
		

		
	
  .
	

		
			
		

		
	




A small press might fit in the garage.  And then there are tool boxes and tool chests too many to count.  What treasures could be tucked away in these.






I could always use a good engine hoist.  And T posts.  Can you ever have too many T posts when you live on 5 acres.





And then there is an old lathe and a very large round column mill.  I think that I will pass on these.





And these are just the preview pictures.  Who knows what will be sitting on the tables when they get it all unpacked from long forgotten hiding places.

The auction is east of Fresno off Hwy 180.  https://fresnoauctioncompany.net/event/2-27-20/?instance_id=4553


----------



## extropic (Feb 23, 2021)

You must be pretty dedicated. That's a significant road trip from Squaw Valley.

Good luck.


----------



## mickri (Feb 23, 2021)

Actually its only about 30 miles from me.  I don't live at the ski resort up by Lake Tahoe.  I think the town at the ski resort is Olympic Village or something like that.  I live in the foothills 50 miles east of Fresno.  The area I live in has been known as Squaw Valley since the 1800's when a post office was established to serve the ranchers in the area.

I could use the engine hoist and a hydraulic press would be handy to have.  Will have to see what other treasures they find hidden away.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like fun Chuck! Be interesting to see what you find, and how much they’re asking. Haven’t been to a yard sale in over a year. Like you I’m having a hard time squeezing anything more in the shop. The only thing that would hold me back on the engine hoist is it’s not the folding type. Saves a BUNCH of room.

good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## mickri (Feb 24, 2021)

This is an auction.  Not a yard sale.  Everything will get sold to the highest bidder and there are no reserves with this auction company.  They have a minimum starting bid of $5 now.  It used to be $2.50 and a lot of things would sell for under $10.  I am hoping to find measuring stuff like a depth mic, parallels and that kind of stuff.  Seeing that there is a lathe and mill/drill indicates that there may be some tooling.  A rotary table and V blocks would be worth bidding on.  I usually get what I bid on because I am buying for my own use and will pay more than somebody who is looking to resell stuff.  A 10 to 12 ton hydraulic jack would be a nice find.  I have all of the stuff to build a hydraulic press except for the jack.  So I won't bid much on the presses.  

The engine hoist looks like it bolts together.  So it might fold up.  It would have to live outside no matter what because I don't have room to store it inside.  More yard art.  I have been looking for another storage shed.  That would help with storing stuff.

I liken going to these auctions as treasure hunting.  You never know what you will find.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

I like the vette . Can't tell if they are egg crate side vents or not . 68-72 . 68-70s are the money cars .   Just saw the ad . 71 with the egg crates .


----------



## bill70j (Feb 24, 2021)

Good luck!  Looks like that's an older King Taiwanese-made drill press.  Pretty well built machine.


----------



## mickri (Feb 24, 2021)

I typically only buy things that I need.  I need an engine hoist.  So that is a priority.  And I will need a press to press the bearings on the rear axle of my 1966 midget.  I have all of the parts to make a bench top press except for the hydraulic jack.  So unless the smaller press goes for a reasonable price I will pass on it.  The rusty antique power hacksaw is intriguing.  Not that I need it but it might be fun to restore and convert to an electric motor.  A conversation piece.  Who knows what else is there.


----------



## tq60 (Feb 24, 2021)

That is near us....resist...resist...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

mickri said:


> I typically only buy things that I need.  I need an engine hoist.  So that is a priority.  And I will need a press to press the bearings on the rear axle of my 1966 midget.  I have all of the parts to make a bench top press except for the hydraulic jack.  So unless the smaller press goes for a reasonable price I will pass on it.  The rusty antique power hacksaw is intriguing.  Not that I need it but it might be fun to restore and convert to an electric motor.  A conversation piece.  Who knows what else is there.


Don’t know if this would do it for you but I have a 12tn HF floor standing press I’m going to need to get rid of. It would be a great candidate to be cut down to a benchtop unit as the base is tweaked. $20?


----------



## mickri (Feb 24, 2021)

tq60  Central Valley Estate Sales also has some interesting auctions from time to time.  There is one in Cathy's Valley this weekend that has a some nice looking woodworking tools.  https://www.centralvalleyestates.co...february-27th-2021-catheys-valley?tab=gallery  To far for me to drive but closer to you.

Tony I would buy your HF press except I have no idea when I will be over to the coast again.  The last two trips over did not go well for my 102 year old mother.  So I am kind of stuck over here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m sorry about your mom, she of course comes first. Who knows if and when I’ll get rid of that press. Let me know if and when you next come over and we’ll take it from there.


----------



## mickri (Feb 27, 2021)

The auction turned out to not be worth going to.  Didn't even stay for the start of the auction.  The antique power hack saw was huge.  A good 4' long by 2' high by 18" or so wide.  And it was heavy.  So I decided to pass on it.  Some of the stuff in the preview pictures like the engine hoist were pulled and not for sale.  The hydraulic press had some bent and potentially broken pieces.  No thanks.  Other stuff that I would have bid on was at the very end of the auction and I didn't want to wait around for 4 to 6 hours.  So I bailed.

The day wasn't a complete bust.  I needed a pink lady apple tree for cross pollination with my sundowner apple tree.  A nursery down in Visalia had one at a fair price.  Off to Visalia to get the tree and planted it when I got back home.  I plan to espalier this tree.  Will make the trellis tomorrow out of pvc pipe.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 27, 2021)

Too bad it was a bust. Was there a bunch of people there? I’ve never been an auction type. Not patient enough.

Glad you found a way to turn it around with the visit to the nursery for the apple tree. Was a nice day for it. We went over to Atascadero and pick up a CL buy. Super nice sunny day for a drive.


----------



## mickri (Feb 27, 2021)

These are live auctions.  The auctioneer goes through each item in about a minute.  50 to 60 items per hour.  The first item that I was interested in was a small anvil.  Item #161.  Perfect size for a garage shop. The rest were over #200.  Didn't want to wait that long.  You are bidding against the other people at the auction.  It can be fun to watch the people dynamics as they bid on things.  The husband and wife teams looking for stuff to resell can be really funny at times. Not like an online auction that sometimes go on for days.


----------

